# Mountain Recommendations on East Coast US or Canada



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

It aint hard to tell, go to Jay Peak.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Simon Birch said:


> It aint hard to tell, go to Jay Peak.


^ This. :happy:

I see what you did there.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

JAY PEAK.

Check out Stowe as well.
Plenty of parks, there's something like an access trail at the top of the gondy. I've never had the chance to explore it, i'm sure someone here has. 
Unsure of nightlife.
Loooong fast groomers and some good pockets of tree riding. 
One of, if not my favorite place to ride in the northeast. Besides Jay

Sunday River is never a horrible decision. Theres a ton to get into. Ive never gotten bored there, could do without all the long traverse's though. But hey, little compromise never hurt.
Vast resort for the northeast
Some nightlife. 
Lots of slopeside options

Never been to Whiteface. But almost always the term "iceface" is mentioned in conversation.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The wind on Sat was freakish and not the norm. Don't let it get you down on where you were. Just one of those things.

As mentioned, Jay will have the best 'backcountry'. However, it's an all in 1 resort. There is no town, you stay at the resort. Plus side being they have a nice water park to keep you entertained and soak your muscles in at night.

If you want that little VT quaint town feeling Stowe probably wins. There's also sugarbush. 

If you want to do an hour drive staying in Burlington will give you the most to do at night and some a half dozen places to mix it up at including Stowe and Sugarbush.

Then there's Sugarloaf in Maine that you can almost never go wrong with.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Jay peak and sugarloaf are my choice, especially after this weeks dumping both mountains are goin to be SIK.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Jay Peak, Stowe, Sugarbush all big mountains, close to each other in Northern Vermont. Skip Whiteface or Tremblant. If you're going to Jay Peak just ride up to Sutton, about 45 minutes away. Hidden gem, great tree skiing. Only mountain I've seen with triple diamond runs. Sunday River is great, but way out of the way. You can stay in Stowe/Waterbury and hit a different mountain every day, all of them serious.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

As said B4.....if you're cool with just riding all day, with little to do other than ride, then Jay Peak is your go-to.

If you want Town and Riding....Stowe/Sugarbush.

If you're up for the drive....Sugarloaf is solid.

Usually, I suggest Killington for someone driving from the Mid-Atlantic because the drive is brutal, otherwise. If you want something other than Killy......Pick one of the above 3. DO NOT GO to Whiteface!!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

neednsnow hit it on the head. Another vote for Jay. I stayed at a house near Jay, maybe 20 mins away. I went last year in April. First time I ever rode in almost 68 degree weather. Surreal.

Also took a ride up to Stowe from there as well. There's stuff to do in the town there. Not much in Jay except going to Coutoure's Maple House and the local restaurant there and gift shop. But they had some great riding up there.

I've never been to Sugarloaf or Mt Tremblant.


----------

